# Jersey/Guernsey/Isle of Man



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Are motorhomes allowed on the Channel Islands/Isle of Man?

Rapide561


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I believe they are allowed on the Isle of Man, as someone I know lives there has a MH. I don't think they allow caravans. I think on the Channel islands you can take a motorhome and park it up on a campsite, but not travel around in it.

Dave


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

we looked into going to jersey and found it to be very expensive there is only one site that we could go on due to the size of the van apparently. We had to join i think it was c&cc club as these were the only ones we could book through it would have cost £500 for the ferry and £550 for the site for a week.
you can take the van over there but you cannot use it to travel around the island. Dont know about the other islands if they have the same restrictions.


----------



## 96165 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi there

You may find this link useful:-

http://www.jersey.com/content_links.asp?id=1161

I could only find this info on Jersey I'm afraid and different rules may well apply on Guernsey but I hope this gives a little bit of guidance.

All the best,
Nicola.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

*Channel Islands*

Hi,
Further to your question, Motor homes are allowed into Guernsey and Jersey but as stated can only be used on site. Permission has to be obtained from the local goverment (local planning laws) this permission I think can be obtained from the camp site (3 in Guernsey and I think 1 in Jersey).These sites are listed in the ccc book. I am sure caravans are not allowed in either Island. The vehicle can only be driven from the docks direct to the site. Condor Express.com for prices from Weymouth/Poole/Portsmouth for your interest.
Prices quoted are not far from the mark,you do not realise how lucky you homers are with your cheap short cross Channel hops !!! it cost's us £500 before we even start our holiday.
We Channel Islander's would be pleased to see you on our lovely Islands but would suggest come with FLY.BE or Aurigny .com , hire a car and stay B & B.
much less hassel.
Regards
Alan (cherekee)


----------

